# Bordeaux - and beyond!



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

In a couple of weeks we're off to France and aiming to get to the Bordeaux area and beyond.

We'll take at least a few days, we're in no hurry, to get near Bordeaux and then drive further south down the western coast.

We would appreciate any advice on recommended places to stay below Bordeaux and what places are well worth a visit – either on the coast or inland.

We have our dog with us and would like to give him the chance to run freely, beaches are usually a no-no in Summer, and finding anywhere down the coast or inland that gives us the opportunity for long/decent walks would help.


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

To be honest I found the bit between Bordeaux and Biarritz very dull.
The Landes (as it's called) is all pine trees and beaches, ok if that's what you are looking for. Flat so great for cycling. You will have no trouble letting the dog run and probably no problem on the beaches as most of them are deserted.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Keith,

Sanguinet is nice and by the lake, there are two good aires there but probably have to arrive early for a space in high season.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=11883

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=11882

Pete


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

if you fancy doing a loop, why not look at going further over (East) towards Salagou, well worth the visit in my eyes

Steve


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi Keith.

We quite like that part of France and spending a few more days this year at Messanges.

We have done two Chateau tours near Pauliac, details from the Tourist and Wine Centre, last year was particularly good. Pyla Dune, south of Arcacon is worth a look if the weather is OK.

As a iconnor mentioned, this region is quite flat but it's great for cycling, there are miles of tarmaced paths.

Our first visit was mid August and all the beach side sites were full but we spent several nights on various Aires with no trouble finding spaces.

More info on our trips at:

(scroll to bottom part of this page) -
http://mikanni.wordpress.com/category/france-august-2009/page/2/

http://mikanni.wordpress.com/category/south-west-france-2012/

http://mikanni.wordpress.com/category/france-summer-2011/

Try it. If you don't like, move on. That's what we do!

Mike


----------



## Parrotspain (Apr 12, 2009)

A bit to the northwest is Blaye...The citadelle there is well worth a visit. There is camping within the walls I believe, but we parked overnight in the car park (no EHU etc , but quite a few motorhomes there).

P


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Just south of Bordeaux is the Canal du Midi, great for walking or on a bike.
As was mentioned, the coast south of Bordeaux is not very exciting.
Go down to the Pryenees, the scenery is stunning. We were there last month and the sun was shining.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

If you turn in west north of Bordeaux to Dax this worth a visit with good sites and aires.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

BrianJP said:


> If you turn in west north of Bordeaux to Dax this worth a visit with good sites and aires.


Sorry Keith I meant South of Bordeaux and north of BAYONNE on the A63.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Gers region, SE of Bordeaux, nice aire at Barbotan des Thermes. Been there twice now in the van, its a surprisingly green area given its positition.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Terrible area, don't bother to go there it really isn't worth it, nothing to see, nowhere to shop, not a restaurant in sight and the places you can stay at are so few and far between as to make it not worth going there...... 8O :roll:  :wink:

Have I said enough to put you off totally? 

It's our back yard and frankly the beaches are brilliant if you don't mind mile after mile of flat sand and superb surfing (should that be km after km ?)

there are numerous small villages along that stretch but the ones at the coast are designed and built for tourists out of concrete.....

inland a few km there are some nice places to stay with lots of things to do and enough space to wear your poor dog's paws off......

As you can probably realise I was very much joking for the first paragraph - that is France for those who like peace and quiet...... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

further South toward Auch there is a fantastic restaurant serving duck.....

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restau...NARD_GOURMAND-Samatan_Gers_Midi_Pyrenees.html

you will never forget eating there on the gourmet menu - umpteen courses each with a different wine - not cheap but outstanding....

many more such gems if you want them, but do remember it's our back yard.........

Dave


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi Keith, we are off to France next Thursday, going Dover to Dunkirk then slowly down to the Bordeaux area where I will be buying some wine.

Then further down to Cambo les Bains a small spa town not to far from Biarritz where we will stop for a couple of weeks. The site is quite small, hardstanding for MHs and when we arrive are the only English on site. 

Cost last year was 12 euro including leccy and because I paid cash was given a reduction. 

PM me if you want any more info.

Frank


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Hi,

Have done the trip a couple of times. We go Calais to Le Mans (Aire) Le Mans to La Rochelle (Big Aire) and then down to Bordeaux Coast. The ferry across the Gironde at Royan is also worth it and then you can drive down the coast.

Spence


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Landes region goes against everything we like. We love mountains, lakes surrounded by huge hills and mountain passes as well as the Alpine type villages and aires and wild spots with fantastic views but last Oct/Nov we decided to give it a go. We enjoyed it.

Its flat yes (which I normally hate) but its the least populated part of France (Dave told me that) and I kind of like that. The two big lakes are worth a trip and I remember late October being out at sunset right in the middle of one of them in the last of the 27 degree sunshine with not a soul around and thinking how wonderful it was.

Dune de Pyla on the coast is the biggest dune in Europe and well worth a climb up (make sure you jump off and dont go down the steps) Arachon is worth a look. We thought it would be crap but were pleasantly surprised.

At the end of it all is Biarritz which is really nice and lively and still a bit posh!

And look at it this way if you think its rubbish the Pyrenees which are superb are half a days drive away or you could pop and see Penquin in the Lot and drink all his wine! Thats what I woudl do.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Many thanks for all your helpful replies.

The aim is to go down the coast below Bordeaux just to see if we like it or not and if we don't them we'll move elsewhere.

Our biggest problem is that if we see any town or village on our route we tend to stop and have a look around it and that slows our progress round France down to a snails pace sometimes.

Last year we aimed for La Rochelle but didn't actually get there - although we got pretty close in the three week holiday.

This time we've got about four weeks and hopefully should get well passed Bordeaux so your input will almost certainly be of good use to us.

The many places you mention all seem well worth a visit and we'll try and get to as many as possible while we're in the area.

As for beaches without the 'Blackpool' feel – bring 'em on!

A decent place to stay, wine at room temperature, a few 'Sez' in the fridge, a good book/kindle, a comfy chair and somewhere quiet and people free to walk the dog on a warm summer night can't be too bad – can it?

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

KeithChesterfield said:


> A decent place to stay, wine at room temperature, a few 'Sez' in the fridge, a good book/kindle, a comfy chair and somewhere quiet and people free to walk the dog on a warm summer night can't be too bad - can it?
> 
> :wav: :wav: :wav:


You will appreciate the quiet part of France below Bordeaux - it is easy to match ALL of those suggestions, enjoy yourselves.

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just one word of warning. There are some great beaches along that stretch and its a surfers paradise but for that reason there is often a huge surf!

I had a go at it last October and got completely wiped out and pumelled. Strong currents on some of them as well. I think a lot of them are gaurded in peak season though. They werent in October. Water was lovely though.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave. I must admit you have some beautiful countryside around here once you get away from the coast BUT when we have been in Brittany in passed years it has rained (I know this isn't Brittany)and at the moment we are on Isle D'Oleron and the last two nights and mornings it has rained.

So we will leave it all to you and go back to where we love and thats the Cote D'Azure, I know its noisy, busy and can be expensive but most of the time its got sun.
We will be back down France in September plus a bit either side and June and September next year but we will be down around Port Grimaud

I know this won't bother you, its a lovely part of France but just doesn't suit us (apart from the wine).

Cheers Sid


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi 

All I can say is DO NOT stop at the Acsi site just outside Bordeaux. Lac camping I think its called. We are touring for 12 months and it is by far the worst camp we have used. Large camp with little or no maintenance and to cap it all the toilets seemed to be cleaned every other day by jet wash !!!!!!

Give it a wide birth :roll: 

Cheers

DJM


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Two of our favourite Aires are Nersac south of Angouleme (and just north of Bordeaux).

The other is Dax, where there are several Aires including one set in woodland near the lake and another in the town Centre (which can get busy).

Alan


----------

